# F/S 1980's Citadel Miniatures (& Others)



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,

As part of my general clearout I've got a number of Citadel and other companies such as Grenadier that some of you may find usefull or good for a collector that I'm willing to part with.

All the prices can be seen above the images.

Buyer pays postage. 

I'm living the the UK- if you're from another country please let me know as I will have to get the package weighed and this will save time.

*Also, please include your full address and Paypal e-mail 'address' as this will certainly speed things up at my end which means you will get your miniatures quickly.

please state the name of the thread as I'm selling a large number of miniatures at present*

If you're interested please PM me or contact me at the e-mail address below:

[email protected]

*Citadel (Marauder?) Blood Bowl Ogre- £6.*









*Citadel Dead Paladin Pic 1- £3.*








Pic 2









*Citadel Miniatures Giant Rats- £4.*









*TSR Giant Rats- £4.*









*Citadel Orc Chariot Poles/Banners- £4.*









*Grenadier Miniatures Storm Giant- tiny part of lightening bolt chipped)- £ 12.*









*Ral Partha Chinese Dragon Pic 1- £15.*








Pic 2









*Citadel WE/HE Mounted Warriors (plastic Spears missing)- 15.*









*Citadel Zoat Torso- £5.*









*Chaos Lord Head- £2.*









Thanks for looking,

Darrell.


----------

